# Pin size



## 1krazyrider (May 16, 2011)

Im getting ready to run hcg and the pins i got are 1/2CC 5/16 x 31g. Is that to small or should i get a lgr pin ?  If ok , im going to run 250ius mon & thurs how many ticks on the syringe , Im confused because the pregnal is 5000 iu with 1ml water , because the way im figuring it doesnt make sense. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vortex (May 16, 2011)

On a 100 unit insulin syringe you want to draw midway between the 10 unit mark, the line should be marked large enough to distinguish from the small marks, that will give you 250iu's. Your needle size should be adequate.


----------



## vortex (May 16, 2011)

Remember that at 5000 iu's / ml. each black line will equal 50 iu's.


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 16, 2011)

vortex said:


> Remember that at 5000 iu's / ml. each black line will equal 50 iu's.


 thanks Bro , appreciate that.


----------

